# Project Codename "Arm Candies"



## ayuezr

My collection spans about 20 years.  My bag addiction began with a Charles Jourdan handbag that was a gift from my dad for doing well in exam!  Since then, I have gifted myself handbags - no reasons or occasions required!!!  

I embarked on a DIY handbag closet project and have downsized my collection to fit into these closets.  However, it does not mean that my collection stops here - I will just build more closets when necessary!!!


----------



## [coco]

*ayuezr* you have a beautiful collection to say the least!
I see you keep tags on your dust bags... with photos of what is inside?? Can you take a photo of one? What do you write on them? Love this!

And welcome to the forum


----------



## serene

I love your cabinets! (and the bags too) I've been thinking about the same ones for my closet


----------



## artlover

I love your amazing collection.  I also like where you store your bags...nice cabinets.


----------



## SassieMe

OMG! What an amazing collection! And you have created such an eye-catching display, with the gorgeous cabinets and the labeled bags.  Wow - maybe some day for me, too.....


----------



## ayuezr

[coco];17732963 said:
			
		

> *ayuezr* you have a beautiful collection to say the least!
> I see you keep tags on your dust bags... with photos of what is inside?? Can you take a photo of one? What do you write on them? Love this!
> 
> And welcome to the forum


 
Thanks for the warm welcome!!! I've included a pic of the tag. FYI, I also link the tags with a journal that I keep for all the bags on how I end up with them - sorta baby memory book for bags!!! Yup! I am certifiably !!!


----------



## ayuezr

serene said:


> I love your cabinets! (and the bags too) I've been thinking about the same ones for my closet


 


artlover said:


> I love your amazing collection. I also like where you store your bags...nice cabinets.


 


SassieMe said:


> OMG! What an amazing collection! And you have created such an eye-catching display, with the gorgeous cabinets and the labeled bags. Wow - maybe some day for me, too.....


 
Thanks!!! The cabinets are DIY from the blue buildings with yellow accents. As a differentiating factor, I substituted the supplied knobs with large clear crystal ones...


----------



## ayuezr

Sorry for the missing pics - had to redo them with watermark!!! Duh!!! Let's try once again, LOL!!!


----------



## ayuezr

My collection spans about 20 years. My bag addiction began with a Charles Jourdan handbag that was a gift from my dad for doing well in exam! Since then, I have gifted myself handbags - no reasons or occasions required!!! 

I embarked on a DIY handbag closet project and have downsized my collection to fit into these closets. However, it does not mean that my collection stops here - I will just build more closets when necessary!!!


----------



## ayuezr

All handbags are tagged...


----------



## ayuezr

My "downsized" collection...


----------



## ayuezr

A lil' of Chanel iconic classics...


----------



## ayuezr

Chanel WOC, Timeless Clutch, Just Mademoiselle and Luxe Ligne Shopper Tote Bag with a sprinkle of SF Sofia, LV Cuir Cinéma Intrigue Rose, LV Mahina Stellar Ciel and Mahina L Cognac...


----------



## ayuezr

A few of my Chanel Vinttages...


----------



## ayuezr

More Chanel Classic Flaps and Mademoiselle bag from the Chanel Paris-London collection and the Chloé Paddington...


----------



## ayuezr

Chloé Paraty Python with some leather accessories...I try to have matching wallets whenever possible


----------



## ayuezr

Bottega Veneta Cabat, DVF Stephanie Hobo, LV Lumineuse GM Monogram Empreinte Infini, LV Antheia Hobo GM Olive, Chanel Briefcase and Chanel Funny Tweed Tote


----------



## ayuezr

Clutches, Pochettes...


----------



## ayuezr

Miu Miu Paloma, Prada Cervo Antik Visone Sfumato, Custom Order Fendi Peek-a-Boo Musk, Chloé Kerala, Coach Patchwork Tote, CÉLINE Bittersweet...


----------



## MrsTGreen

Amazing collection!! Love your storage cabinet too!!!


----------



## mlag724

This is one amazing collection. Every bag is equally as beautiful. Favorites are the chanels.  Thanks so much for sharing.  My collection want to be your collection when it grows up,


----------



## [coco]

Love the tags! You are one dedicated collector!
Perhaps see if a mod can put your photos back on Page One... or change your title so people know they are on Page Two.
x


----------



## loco_obsessedbf

WOW, what a stunning collection... LOVE IT!!!


----------



## DisCo

You have an amazing, jaw-dropping collection!! Love your array of LVs and Chanel!!


----------



## poshpearl

Wow! A collection of 20 years! Very stunning and pretty! How do you keep your bags looking so new?


----------



## Elle.Queue

Oh, I can't see any of the photos!  I get the 'photobucket this pic has been deleted or removed message'.  I'm dying to see...


----------



## ayuezr

Hi! The pics are on Page 2.  Am in the midst to get a MOD to edit the thread title to reflect this...


----------



## Samia

WOW! stunning collection. Love the storage cabinet and the Tags too!


----------



## Swanky

WOW! Your closet and collection is amazing!


----------



## Megs

AHHHHHHHHHHmaaaazing!!!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

beautiful bags!!! keep them coming


----------



## heroesgirl88

WOW!!!!!


----------



## Ilgin

AMAZING!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I am drooling over here!


----------



## missgiannina

great collection


----------



## chicjean

amazing collection!!! that closet is to die for!!! thanks for sharing


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

wow... love yr cabinet


----------



## notoriousliz

Fabulous collection!


----------



## ayuezr

Thank you all for the sweet comments...

DH dared me to be on a bag ban for 2011 and I was adamant that I am disciplined enough...

Well, I lasted 19 days!!! 

My Chanel SA called to check out the Act 1 and I ended up with this Vert Fonce baby!!!


----------



## ayuezr

This one is not my doing!!! DH loves the color so much and I ended up with my first ever Versace!!! As Versace is not my forte, don't really know the model of the bag but its tag reads Borsa Nappa+Nappa Forata (Pavone/Oro).

It's perforated lambskin.


----------



## ayuezr

I guess I'm still within my No-More-Bags-Pact-2011 as this is a C-O-V-E-R!!!


----------



## asianjade

Beautiful collections.


----------



## emilu

Absolutely fab collection.  I love the colors of all your flaps/quilted chanels...makes for a v happy family indeed


----------



## Luxe Diva

I love your clossests.......great bag collection!!!


----------



## Deborah1986

ayuezr said:


> My "downsized" collection...


 
_ a dream omg !!!!!!!!_


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Wow you are one lucky lady.  Cant wait to see what else you get on your, ahem, ban.


----------



## ayuezr

A bag ban??? Who am I kidding!!! The temptation was too much!!! My Chanel SA BBM-ing each new arrival did not help either, LOL, so ban no-more!!! 







I got the 2.55, ...and...er..., several pairs of YSL shoes after the SA called about having new arrivals in my size!!!






Say hello to Ms. 2.55 Marine...






A Chanel Scarf - Love the Camelia touch!!!


----------



## ayuezr

3 weeks back, it was nice to come home from work and found this...

A gift from Chanel!!!











An orchid plant and Chanel goodies!!!






A gift book






Les Exclusifs






Camelia Olfactory...






and a Chanel Calendar...






Love the pop-ups on each month!!!


----------



## FreshLilies

YOUR COLLECTION IS AMAZING!!!


----------



## bag2bag

Omg! Love your collection! And the exquisite Chanel gifts are tdf!


----------



## tastefashion

My God your collection is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
All of your bags are very nice, just stunning....!


----------



## Elle.Queue

Absolutley beautiful!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dlynn

ayuezr said:


> Thank you all for the sweet comments...
> 
> DH dared me to be on a bag ban for 2011 and I was adamant that I am disciplined enough...
> 
> Well, I lasted 19 days!!!
> 
> My Chanel SA called to check out the Act 1 and I ended up with this Vert Fonce baby!!!




OMG . . .THIS IS SOOOO BEAUTIFUL AND UNIQUE! 

Is this a new bag for 2011? I am afraid to go to the chanel boutique...I just got a silver jumbo flap during xmas.


----------



## ayuezr

FreshLilies said:


> YOUR COLLECTION IS AMAZING!!!


 


bag2bag said:


> Omg! Love your collection! And the exquisite Chanel gifts are tdf!


 


tastefashion said:


> My God your collection is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> All of your bags are very nice, just stunning....!


 


Elle.Queue said:


> Absolutley beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


 
Thanks ladies for all the lovely comments !!! I hope you have enjoyed the pictures as much as I love looking at my closet!!!


----------



## ayuezr

dlynn: Yes!!! It is 2011 and it comes in pink as well. Over the weekend, I saw a yellow one but it is in the Mini size!!!


----------



## Elsie87

What a FANTASTIC collection!  Love the latest additions!  Congrats!


----------



## Jp0525

OMG!!! Love your collections.. indeed they r tdf!!



oh! n d gifts from Chanel!! 

Thanks for sharing!! 
:urock:


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

OMG! A closet to die for!! Stunning collection!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

I've never seen a patent Chanel Kelly bag like yours - what a gem.


----------



## Tasi

You have an amazing collection ayuezr!


----------



## ayuezr

Elsie87 said:


> What a FANTASTIC collection!  Love the latest additions!  Congrats!



Thanks Elsie87!!! Love your collection too and your CL collection is TDF!!!


----------



## ayuezr

Jp0525 said:


> OMG!!! Love your collections.. indeed they r tdf!!
> 
> 
> 
> oh! n d gifts from Chanel!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!!
> :urock:





Lady Chinadoll said:


> OMG! A closet to die for!! Stunning collection!!!!!!!!



Thanks ladies!!! Appreciate the lovely comments...


----------



## ayuezr

Lady Chinadoll said:


> OMG! A closet to die for!! Stunning collection!!!!!!!!





Tasi said:


> You have an amazing collection ayuezr!



Thanks for the lovely comments!!! It's a joy to share my obsession!!!


----------



## mga13

Wow! You have an amazing collection! Beautiful! And the closet looks really good.


----------



## Ilgin

the new additions are TO DIE FOR! love your YSLs!


----------



## dlynn

ayuezr said:


> dlynn: Yes!!! It is 2011 and it comes in pink as well. Over the weekend, I saw a yellow one but it is in the Mini size!!!



I love that color! Would you say seafoam or greenish gray? Is the yellow a soft yellow with the same colorful closure? Im not a pink person, but I could go for the other two!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Gorgeous collection!


----------



## ayuezr

mga13 said:


> Wow! You have an amazing collection! Beautiful! And the closet looks really good.



Thanks mga13!!!


----------



## ayuezr

Ilgin said:


> the new additions are TO DIE FOR! love your YSLs!



Thanks for dropping by!!! It's difficult to find YSLs in my size so whenever they do come in, I go a lil' wild on the spree!!!


----------



## ayuezr

dlynn said:


> I love that color! Would you say seafoam or greenish gray? Is the yellow a soft yellow with the same colorful closure? Im not a pink person, but I could go for the other two!



I put my name down for the pink but when I saw the green, the pink did not stand a chance!!! I would say closer to greenish turquoise - it's made out of iridescent lambskin so depends on lighting!!! Yes, the yellow comes with the same bejewelled CC!!!


----------



## ayuezr

HermesNewbie said:


> Gorgeous collection!



Thanks!!!


----------



## ayuezr

Jazzy222 said:


> Consider yourself one of the luckiest people in the world that you were able to catch one of those patchwork Jumbos!! Amazing collection, you have wonderful taste



Thanks Jazzy222!!! I'm definitely lucky to have scored the patchwork - it got the easiest and fastest seal of approval from DH too!!!


----------



## dlynn

ayuezr said:


> I put my name down for the pink but when I saw the green, the pink did not stand a chance!!! I would say closer to greenish turquoise - it's made out of iridescent lambskin so depends on lighting!!! Yes, the yellow comes with the same bejewelled CC!!!



Did you purchase from the Chanel boutique or from a dept. store chanel?
Sometimes certain bags are exclusive to the boutique. I may have to make a trip which is like 2 hrs. away to the closest NMarcus or Chanel boutique. We have a Saks w/Chanel which is 1 hr. away. Im dying to see this IRL. Vert is my first choice!


----------



## blingconnoistre

Absolutely amazing!!!! Your closet project is deserving of a tv appearance...


----------



## earthx

Your collection is 

Big thanks for sharing us the pics!! : )


----------



## ayuezr

earthx said:


> Your collection is
> 
> Big thanks for sharing us the pics!! : )





blingconnoistre said:


> Absolutely amazing!!!! Your closet project is deserving of a tv appearance...



Thanks for the lovely comments  it's a pleasure to share my collection!!!


----------



## ayuezr

dlynn said:


> Did you purchase from the Chanel boutique or from a dept. store chanel?
> Sometimes certain bags are exclusive to the boutique. I may have to make a trip which is like 2 hrs. away to the closest NMarcus or Chanel boutique. We have a Saks w/Chanel which is 1 hr. away. Im dying to see this IRL. Vert is my first choice!



It was from the Chanel boutique.  All the best in your quest !!!


----------



## ayuezr

Was away for a short vacay and could not resist bringing home some arm candies


----------



## ayuezr

This is the first bag that caught my eye  !!! I just love the SHW on the Red!!!


----------



## ayuezr

This is the last bag of the trip screaming, "Take me home!!!"

It was hard to say NO to the color, Safran






When I first saw it in Marine GM at the local LV, my heart did not skip a beat!!!






But when I saw the SA showing the Safran PM to another customer, I knew I wanted it!!!






I so love the color!!!


----------



## blueberryshake

omg. love your collection and your closet. beautifull and neatly placed!


----------



## More bags

Wow  you have a most amazing collection.  I love how you've organized and stored all of your lovely bags.  Congratulations on your recent additions.  The Safran Cirrus looks yummy!


----------



## Love4MK

Wow!  Amazing!  I love the way you store them!


----------



## louislover260

breath-taking....


----------



## ReisKitty

Amazing collection, thank you so much for taking the time to share!


----------



## dlynn

That red chanel is amazing! LV too!


----------



## Leona Helmsley

Amazing Collection!!!

I gasped at your YSL shoes I've never seen so many fresh new pairs. 

I also love your organization!!!


----------



## xisuzhoupanhong

ayuezr said:


> A lil' of Chanel iconic classics...


Wow, I really like them!


----------



## ayuezr

blueberryshake said:


> omg. love your collection and your closet. beautifull and neatly placed!


 


Love4MK said:


> Wow! Amazing! I love the way you store them!


 


ReisKitty said:


> Amazing collection, thank you so much for taking the time to share!


 


xisuzhoupanhong said:


> Wow, I really like them!


 
Thanks for visiting !!!


----------



## ayuezr

More bags said:


> Wow  you have a most amazing collection. I love how you've organized and stored all of your lovely bags. Congratulations on your recent additions. The Safran Cirrus looks yummy!


 
Thank you!!!  You're right about the Safran looking yummy!!!  I knew that I could not leave the store without it


----------



## ayuezr

dlynn said:


> That red chanel is amazing! LV too!


 
 Thanks!!! I did not want another red addition to the red family but this particular one was just screaming my name!!! Come to think of it, almost all the bags I saw during this trip were screaming my name


----------



## ayuezr

At the airport, going home from our short trip, DH and I just cleared Immigration when I caught sight of the Chanel store located within the airport  

I saw a lot of the In Business totes in the larger size at the city stores but they are all vinyls 

So when I saw this baby in leather, I knew it was coming home with me


----------



## DollFace116

Amazing!


----------



## LabelLover81

Beyond Lovely!  Congrats!


----------



## linhhhuynh

holy moly this is amazing!!


----------



## miu miu1

Can I live in your closet????
Your collection is amazing and your closet.... 
Especially  your chanels!!!


----------



## neobaglover

Your closet is so well organized, and I love that you have a purse journal...a woman after my own heart!!

BTW, couldnt help but die with laughter when I read that you are on a ban... Wonder how much shopping you do when you are NOT on a ban  Priceless!!  And so lucky!


----------



## mizDiorella

WOW!! You're collection is insane!!

I LOVE IT!!


----------



## SDBagLover

Amazing!  Your collection is fantastic!


----------



## enamored

You have such a gorgeous collection.  You make me want a Chanel.


----------



## ayuezr

DollFace116 said:


> Amazing!





LabelLover81 said:


> Beyond Lovely! *Congrats!





linhhhuynh said:


> holy moly this is amazing!!





mizDiorella said:


> WOW!! You're collection is insane!!
> 
> I LOVE IT!! *





SDBagLover said:


> Amazing! *Your collection is fantastic!



Thank you ladies for your lovely comments


----------



## ayuezr

neobaglover said:


> Your closet is so well organized, and I love that you have a purse journal...a woman after my own heart!!
> 
> BTW, couldnt help but die with laughter when I read that you are on a ban... Wonder how much shopping you do when you are NOT on a ban  Priceless!!  And so lucky!



Thanks neobaglover!!! It's still a WIP...

Let's call my bag ban an experiement that was doomed to fail!!!  I've wiggled outta the ban with so many disclaimers that it was just hardwork to come up with exceptions so I just waved the white flag


----------



## ayuezr

enamored said:


> You have such a gorgeous collection.  You make me want a Chanel.



Enamored, always a pleasure to help another girl find a reason to shop!!!


----------



## ayuezr

Have been busy but that did not stop me from doing a little bit of shopping !!!

Got another Precious in Beige Fonce


----------



## ayuezr

And a Noir because I love the all leather burgundy interior and the extended compartments!!!


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

Love everything


----------



## dlynn

I fell in love with your green precious and Im still waiting for my chanel store to get one; I just love this one in beige too...your pictures look better than the pictures of the beige, pink and yellow the SA showed me when I inquired about the green. Just gorgeous!


----------



## ayuezr

BagAddict4Ever said:


> Love everything



Thank you!


----------



## ayuezr

dlynn said:


> I fell in love with your green precious and Im still waiting for my chanel store to get one; I just love this one in beige too...your pictures look better than the pictures of the beige, pink and yellow the SA showed me when I inquired about the green. Just gorgeous!



I had the yellow on reserved and when I went to collect it, the SA had reserved the beige for me too.  I was immediately taken in by the beige because of the different color stones on the CC. There was also a black Precious but it did not look outstanding! I hope you'll get your green Precious soon


----------



## JNH14

All I can say is "What do you do for a living?" OMG-you have more $$$ in bags than I do in the home!


----------



## ayuezr

These bags are from my earlier trip which I did not have time to post until now...

Ever since I got the Monogram Empreinte Portefeuille Secrète Long in Flamme, I have been on the lookout for the Monogram Empreinte Artsy MM in the same color. I chose the Artsy because I already have the Lumineuse GM Infini.

It was proved to be a daunting search since it was either sold out or not in the color that I wanted until this trip


----------



## ayuezr

I thought since I strike Flamme here, I could be so lucky to find the Mahina Solar in Bordeaux.  The store had a Bordeaux but it was the Mahina L and I could not say no 











My Flamme and Bordeaux together!!!


----------



## ayuezr

Also on this trip - Chanel Half Moon WOC


----------



## fatcat2523

Love them all!!! 
Have you consider to add some H to your collection??


----------



## ayuezr

fatcat2523 said:


> Love them all!!!
> Have you consider to add some H to your collection??


 
Thanks fatcat2523! Adding H into the collection is a WIP


----------



## dlynn

ayuezr said:


> Thanks!!! I did not want another red addition to the red family but this particular one was just screaming my name!!! Come to think of it, almost all the bags I saw during this trip were screaming my name



We have the same taste in bags. . . I have many of the same bags you have in LV and I finally found the Chanel (teal) Precious!  I also saw the red chanel in a smaller version which I came very close to owning. I want to wait until I go to Hawaii next month before I make any other purchases. But, something tells me I need a red bag in my collection. 
I love, love, love your collection! Thanks again for sharing your gorgeous pictures and CONGRATS on your new additions!


----------



## ayuezr

dlynn said:


> We have the same taste in bags. . . I have many of the same bags you have in LV and I finally found the Chanel (teal) Precious! I also saw the red chanel in a smaller version which I came very close to owning. I want to wait until I go to Hawaii next month before I make any other purchases. But, something tells me I need a red bag in my collection.
> I love, love, love your collection! Thanks again for sharing your gorgeous pictures and CONGRATS on your new additions!


 

 for your newfound Precious!!! I saw the new red Mademoiselle in the Blake Lively Chanel ad and it looks super gorgeous!!! I'm told it'll be in stores at the end of the month. Can't wait!!!


----------



## ayuezr

This is the last bag from the trip - medium Chanel JM in Noir.  






DH insisted that I have all 3 sizes.  I am the-carry-everything-but-the-kitchen sink type of gal so I like my purses to be big  - but DH is right, I will need the smaller sizes for the occasional evening night outs...

A group pic


----------



## fatcat2523

ayuezr said:


> Thanks fatcat2523! Adding H into the collection is a WIP



Can't wait to see your reveal!!!


----------



## ayuezr

I knew from the moment I saw it, I wanted my own pair!!! I was hoping to have a Cinderella-happily-ever-after and I did!!! It is a perfect fit 

Say hello to my python Gisele 






After a sequence of events (which deserves a post of its own), I was ready to pay for my purchases when my dearest sister called out to me and I saw her evil grin  and this in her hands...






They do make a lovely match, don't they?


----------



## melissatrv

OMG....fantastic collection and I love how you store your bags!!  I NEED one of those!


----------



## misshcouture

amazing


----------



## ayuezr

melissatrv said:


> OMG....fantastic collection and I love how you store your bags!!  I NEED one of those!





misshcouture said:


> amazing



Thanks for your lovely comments


----------



## imum

Absolutely loooove the LV.....


----------



## etoil0601

It's truly "arm candies"!!! Loving your collection!!!!


----------



## ayuezr

imum said:


> Absolutely loooove the LV.....



Thanks imum - i  them too!!!


----------



## ayuezr

etoil0601 said:


> It's truly "arm candies"!!! Loving your collection!!!!



Thanks etoil!!!


----------



## Rita005

Oh my god. This is amazing!!!!!! And YUMMY!!!  Such a beautiful collection.


----------



## chanel*liz

WOW!!! Amazing collection ! the python YSL is TDF!!


----------



## Lulugurl2006

Lovely collection! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## hilaryroxmasox

Um can I just say that your collection is amazing???
Please keep us updated!


----------



## ayuezr

Rita005 said:


> Oh my god. This is amazing!!!!!! And YUMMY!!!  Such a beautiful collection.



Thanks Rita!!! Glad that you enjoyed them


----------



## ayuezr

chanel*liz said:


> WOW!!! Amazing collection ! the python YSL is TDF!!



Thank you  The python is fast becoming my favorite!!!


----------



## ayuezr

Lulugurl2006 said:


> Lovely collection! Thanks for sharing!!!



Thanks Lulugurl!!! Happy to share with other baglovers


----------



## ayuezr

hilaryroxmasox said:


> Um can I just say that your collection is amazing???
> Please keep us updated!



Thanks for the lovely comments


----------



## cfrozal23

You have an amazing collection.. TDF!! Congrats!!


----------



## 6Z B

AMAZING! How do you ever decide which to carry they are all so great! Bravo for inspiring my DIY imagination...


----------



## yakusoku.af

Love your collection! Great shoes!


----------



## ayuezr

cfrozal23 said:


> You have an amazing collection.. TDF!! Congrats!!


 
Thanks!!!


----------



## ayuezr

6Z B said:


> AMAZING! How do you ever decide which to carry they are all so great! Bravo for inspiring my DIY imagination...


 
Thanks 6Z B !!! I have a weekly rotation schedule for each bag's air time - !!! I hope to see your DIY closet soon


----------



## ayuezr

yakusoku.af said:


> Love your collection! Great shoes!


 
Thanks for the lovely comments


----------



## ayuezr

The past few months, I have been lucky with shoes, or in this case thongs


----------



## ayuezr

Two weeks ago, my eyes caught this arm candy in the window display...






Introducing a new member of my closet - Antheia Ixia PM in Anthracite   Last weekend, I saw the MM in Cerise and Black and the GM in Gray and I'm so glad DH convinced me that the PM is just the right size for this design!!!


----------



## girl12532

You have an amazing collection! I love your closet and the organization! I need a closet like that!


----------



## patriot511

I am in awe over your collection!


----------



## HermesvsChanel

Im amazed!! Truly gorgeous!!!!


----------



## ayuezr

girl12532 said:


> You have an amazing collection! I love your closet and the organization! I need a closet like that!


 


patriot511 said:


> I am in awe over your collection!


 


HermesvsChanel said:


> Im amazed!! Truly gorgeous!!!!


 
Thank you all for the lovely comments!!! It is a pleasure to share my passion


----------



## marygin

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!amazing collection!!


----------



## lookforernest

you have the GREATEST collection I've ever seen! salute!


----------



## rainbowlover

life is not fair after i seen your collection,You have an amazing collection!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whopper

WOW What a great collection and I LOVE how the display cases! My dream purse closet


----------



## ayuezr

whopper said:


> WOW What a great collection and I LOVE how the display cases! My dream purse closet


 
Thanks whopper!


----------



## ayuezr

rainbowlover said:


> life is not fair after i seen your collection,You have an amazing collection!!!!!!!!!!


 
Thanks rainbowlover!


----------



## ayuezr

lookforernest said:


> you have the GREATEST collection I've ever seen! salute!


 


marygin said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!amazing collection!!


 
Thank you ladies for the appreciation


----------



## Binkysmom

amazing! Fantastic collection and LOVE the python ysl.


----------



## Lady Moe

Beautiful collection of goodies!!! I love everything!!! The YSL haul was amazing!!


----------



## ayuezr

Binkysmom said:


> amazing! Fantastic collection and LOVE the python ysl.


 
Thanks Binkysmom  I am so loving the python too!!!


----------



## ayuezr

Lady Moe said:


> Beautiful collection of goodies!!! I love everything!!! The YSL haul was amazing!!


 
Thanks Lady Moe.  At the moment, I am high on YSL


----------



## zjajkj

I love the cabinet filled with bags!! I need one of those one day


----------



## Viv

Can i has one? Love it!!! hopefully in 20 years my collection will be like that =)


----------



## shakeandbake

Your 2.55 Marine and your Flamme Mono Empriente Artsy are ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!!!!!!!

I love your collection!!!!


----------



## ayuezr

dinitegrity said:


> I love the cabinet filled with bags!! I need one of those one day


 
Thanks dinitegrity!  I hope you'll have your bags closet soon enough


----------



## ayuezr

Viv said:


> Can i has one? Love it!!! hopefully in 20 years my collection will be like that =)


 
Thanks Viv!!!  For me, it is a collection I did not imagine 20 years ago.  I hope your collection will be a great journey for you too


----------



## ayuezr

shakeandbake said:


> Your 2.55 Marine and your Flamme Mono Empriente Artsy are ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!!!!!!!
> 
> I love your collection!!!!


 
Thanks shakeandbake for your lovely comments!!!  I heart that 2.55 Marine and Flamme Artsy too


----------



## iluvmybags

Your collection is just A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!!!
there's no way to choose a favorite because you have such a wide variety of styles not to mention colors that rival a rainbow!!

This picture is the equivalent of being a kid in a candy store!!
I can't wait to see new additions to your collection
thank you for sharing!


----------



## iluvmybags

ayuezr said:


> Two weeks ago, my eyes caught this arm candy in the window display...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing a new member of my closet - Antheia Ixia PM in Anthracite   Last weekend, I saw the MM in Cerise and Black and the GM in Gray and I'm so glad DH convinced me that the PM is just the right size for this design!!!



I've never seen this style before, but the leather looks heavenly and the color is TDF!!!


----------



## heyarnoldy

>




Omgosh! Could you please tell me the name of the Chanel on the bottom in the middle?! 
I've been searching for it forever to no avail!


You have a TDF collection!


----------



## Suzie

Gorgeous collection and your handbag closet is stunning.


----------



## kekoa

Uuuhhhhhmaaazziiing!!


----------



## rawkinchair

OMG!!!! awesome collection and i love your storage wardrobe!!! YUMMMYYY!!!


----------



## ayuezr

iluvmybags said:


> Your collection is just A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!!!
> there's no way to choose a favorite because you have such a wide variety of styles not to mention colors that rival a rainbow!!
> 
> This picture is the equivalent of being a kid in a candy store!!
> I can't wait to see new additions to your collection
> thank you for sharing!


 

Thanks!!!  I started my collection mostly with all basics and was only adventurous with colors in the last several years  Glad you like them too!!!


----------



## ayuezr

iluvmybags said:


> I've never seen this style before, but the leather looks heavenly and the color is TDF!!!


 
This is the Ixia from the Louis Vuitton Monogram Antheia collection. It is lambskin with calf leather trimming.


----------



## ayuezr

heyarnoldy said:


> Omgosh! Could you please tell me the name of the Chanel on the bottom in the middle?!
> I've been searching for it forever to no avail!
> 
> 
> You have a TDF collection!


 
Wow!!! We both have the same taste!!!  I saw this bag on Ashley Tisdale and was obsessed with looking for one and was so delirious on finding it!!!

It is the Jumbo Bowler Tote and it is from 10A.  HTH!!!


----------



## ayuezr

Suzie said:


> Gorgeous collection and your handbag closet is stunning.


 


kekoa said:


> Uuuhhhhhmaaazziiing!!


 


rawkinchair said:


> OMG!!!! awesome collection and i love your storage wardrobe!!! YUMMMYYY!!!


 
Thanks girls!!!


----------



## babyphoenix

jaw dropping!!! your closet and bag collection is TO DIE FOR   
Thank you so much for taking the time to post your massive display
Wished I can play princess in your closet =D


----------



## austinmamadrama

Gorgeous!


----------



## tannedsilk

Words fail me, I cannot find enough adjectives to describe your collection, but I will try.  
Splendid, breathtaking, superb, exquisite, glorious, magnificent, resplendent, sublime, and then some.

Bravo - wear them in good health.


----------



## CoachCatcher45

i didn't think i would find a perfect portrayal of my dream collection until i found you


----------



## OMG3kids

Holy crap.

wegfsdkfjbhvkgyvbsdjfv

Sorry, I just fainted onto my keyboard...

AMAZING collection. * drooling *


----------



## dianahuang

OMG!!! it's the fairytale bag closet 
love it so much


----------



## hunniesochic

Your collection is TDF!!! I LOVE EVERY SINGLE PIECE!


----------



## qudz104

b-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l.  no other words to describe it!! i love each and every single piece you own, but especially the mahinas!!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## lilobubbletea

I love your collection!!!


----------



## LuxLVoe

Wow, those Chanels are amazing!! Love the mahina too!


----------



## ayuezr

babyphoenix said:


> jaw dropping!!! your closet and bag collection is TO DIE FOR
> Thank you so much for taking the time to post your massive display
> Wished I can play princess in your closet =D


 


austinmamadrama said:


> Gorgeous!


 


tannedsilk said:


> Words fail me, I cannot find enough adjectives to describe your collection, but I will try.
> Splendid, breathtaking, superb, exquisite, glorious, magnificent, resplendent, sublime, and then some.
> 
> Bravo - wear them in good health.


 


CoachCatcher45 said:


> i didn't think i would find a perfect portrayal of my dream collection until i found you


 


OMG3kids said:


> Holy crap.
> 
> wegfsdkfjbhvkgyvbsdjfv
> 
> Sorry, I just fainted onto my keyboard...
> 
> AMAZING collection. * drooling *


 
Thank you ladies for the lovely comments


----------



## ayuezr

dianahuang said:


> OMG!!! it's the fairytale bag closet
> love it so much


 


hunniesochic said:


> Your collection is TDF!!! I LOVE EVERY SINGLE PIECE!


 


qudz104 said:


> b-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l. no other words to describe it!! i love each and every single piece you own, but especially the mahinas!!! thanks for sharing!


 


lilobubbletea said:


> I love your collection!!!


 


LuxLVoe said:


> Wow, those Chanels are amazing!! Love the mahina too!


 
Thanks girls!!!


----------



## heyarnoldy

ayuezr said:


> Wow!!! We both have the same taste!!!  I saw this bag on Ashley Tisdale and was obsessed with looking for one and was so delirious on finding it!!!
> 
> It is the Jumbo Bowler Tote and it is from 10A.  HTH!!!




lol that is soooo funny! i was obsessed after i saw it on her too! 
thank you so much! i'd been searching forever!
:urock:


----------



## mzbag

Stunningly Beautiful ! 

Arm Candies on Chanel Boulevard just breathing taking !

I Love All Your "Arm Candies " !

Your storage and labeling is very pretty !

EnJoY ! Thanks for sharing ! WoW !


----------



## ayuezr

heyarnoldy said:


> lol that is soooo funny! i was obsessed after i saw it on her too!
> thank you so much! i'd been searching forever!
> :urock:


 
LOL!!!  I showed that picture of her and the bag to the SAs at all the Chanel stores that I visited...  I love the bag coz it is big enough for all my junks!!!  I hope you will be able to locate one


----------



## ayuezr

mzbag said:


> Stunningly Beautiful !
> 
> Arm Candies on Chanel Boulevard just breathing taking !
> 
> I Love All Your "Arm Candies " !
> 
> Your storage and labeling is very pretty !
> 
> EnJoY ! Thanks for sharing ! WoW !


 
Thanks mzbag!!! It is a pleasure to be able to share...


----------



## ayuezr

I have been a good girl for the past several months   No new bags.  These bags are from my Feb/Mar spree...

Jumbo Classic Flap in Metalllic Bronze 












Jumbo Classic Flap in Metalllic Lilac


----------



## ayuezr

Oversize Muse


----------



## CoachCatcher45

omg beautiful TDF


----------



## ayuezr

This was my recent purchase 

Chanel Travel Wallet






I was sold the moment I unzipped the wallet and saw this 






Love the passport cover !!!


----------



## CoachCatcher45

wow awesome


----------



## mzbag

OH MY just Lovely ! 

Your collection is Breath Taking ! 

Amazing my eyes shine like diamonds looking at your Chanels !

Chanel Boulevard "Arm Candies" 

Enjoy just Stunning !


----------



## ayuezr

While I am having an arm candies hiatus, I have been obsessed with shoes 

Black Patent Tribute Sandals







YSL Original Tribute Mary Jane Pumps






Navy Cuoio Tribute Sandals






Black Tribute with Braided Heels






Beige Suede with Gold Trimmings Tribute Sandals


----------



## ayuezr

Gold Patent Tribtoo






CL Wedges






Hermes Wedges


----------



## ayuezr

CoachCatcher45 said:


> wow awesome


 


mzbag said:


> OH MY just Lovely !
> 
> Your collection is Breath Taking !
> 
> Amazing my eyes shine like diamonds looking at your Chanels !
> 
> Chanel Boulevard "Arm Candies"
> 
> Enjoy just Stunning !


 
Thanks for the lovely comments


----------



## Angelic Pretty

your collection is fantastic!!


----------



## ayuezr

Angelic Pretty said:


> your collection is fantastic!!



Thanks Angelic P


----------



## Chepi

Gorgeous, and I love how you have them in the glass cabinets. Love all of it


----------



## ayuezr

Chepi said:


> Gorgeous, and I love how you have them in the glass cabinets. Love all of it


 
Thanks Chepi!!! Glad you enjoyed looking at them too


----------



## ayuezr

My bag hiatus was good while it lasted 

It was the Escale that got my attention but I settled for the Promenade - from the LV Ailleurs Summer 2011 Collection.  I heart big bags but this is another occasion that I chose the PM...











Love the artwork by English artist, Pippa Cunningham...






It is the purple interior that finally sealed the deal for me...






The SA also showed DH and I the newly arrived Croc Alma BB in the most gorgeous emerald green or its color code reference - Jade.  It was a good 7.5 minutes before common sense prevailed and I bid adieu to the insanely beautiful bag which no doubt will find a new home soon


----------



## ayuezr

I'm still on a shoe "fix" 

CL Prorata 90 Nude






CL Prorata 90 Rouge






CL Stef 70 Coquelicot


----------



## ayuezr

And I am still not done with my YSL shoes "fix" 

Tribtoo 80 Berenice






Palais 80 Slingback Nero/White Ivory






I love the charm


----------



## Roxana

wow, you have amazing taste. Love everything! Especially all your Chanel AND LV goodies, I would def. go after the same pieces if my bank account allowed me to... Was a real pleasure to watch your collection!


----------



## designerdiva40

OMG you have an amazing collection, love everything.


----------



## ayuezr

Roxana said:


> wow, you have amazing taste. Love everything! Especially all your Chanel AND LV goodies, I would def. go after the same pieces if my bank account allowed me to... Was a real pleasure to watch your collection!


 


designerdiva40 said:


> OMG you have an amazing collection, love everything.


 
Thanks ladies for the lovely comments!!!  Enjoyed sharing the collection with those with the same passion


----------



## ayuezr

Since getting the LV Ailleurs Promenade, I have been contemplating on its matching charm 

On the 4th day I succumbed to the "want" 

The Palm Tree Charm











Forgot to post the base of the bag previously so here it is...


----------



## ayuezr

And I also ended up with this...







But as the launch of this piece is only on June 1, will post pics when I collect it next Wednesday


----------



## Toyzi

Feel like I'm daydreaming reading this, it's all too good to be true! Any chance you could show us your wallets? Which one is your workhorse?


----------



## ayuezr

Toyzi said:


> Feel like I'm daydreaming reading this, it's all too good to be true! Any chance you could show us your wallets? Which one is your workhorse?


 
Thanks Toyzi for the lovely comments   I'll try to find some time to take pictures of the wallets and upload them soon...


----------



## ayuezr

I went to collect my Epi Electric Prune Brea MM yesterday and I ended up with these


----------



## ayuezr




----------



## ayuezr

As my Brea was being packed, the SA told me that the Mirabeau arrived the night before and asked if I wanted to have a look...

Well that one look ended up with a happy ending   I chose the Mirabeau GM because it comes with the shoulder strap and I love that the bag opening can be adjusted.  I also love that the top handles are inside the bag rather than outside


----------



## ayuezr

It was in my size and I could not resist them in the gorgeous Amarante


----------



## ayuezr

Will let the pictures speak for themselves


----------



## mlag724

WOW. I think I"m in LVOE. Everything is beautiful I know you are beaming.


----------



## nikki808

ayuezr said:


> As my Brea was being packed, the SA told me that the Mirabeau arrived the night before and asked if I wanted to have a look...
> 
> Well that one look ended up with a happy ending   I chose the Mirabeau GM because it comes with the shoulder strap and I love that the bag opening can be adjusted.  I also love that the top handles are inside the bag rather than outside


----------



## cinpel

i need this tinyimage.net/images/61998287200160308286.jpg


----------



## ayuezr

nikki808 said:


>


 
Thanks nikki808


----------



## ayuezr

In conjuction of the relaunching of a new and bigger boutique next week, two Chanel Exclusive gold lambskin bags will be available in limited quantities 

My SA showed pics of them and I'm leaning towards this one with the embellished jewels...and DH likes this one too 






I'm still persuading him to agree on the second bag - yeah, yeah same color but it's a totally different design!!! So far it's not working out 

The Chanel Westminster






If you had to choose just one, which one would it be???


----------



## nikki808

Both are gorgeous... Both???:greengrin::greengrin::greengrin:


----------



## mameakua

your collection is amazing............LOVE them all.............


----------



## mlag724

They're both beautiful. If I had to choose, it would #1. resents


----------



## sinful

I say get both if you can, if not my vote goes to #1 

Your collections are amazingly beautiful!


----------



## farisa

omg...you have amazing collection!!! both are beautiful...


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I vote for door number 2! That one is absolutely drool worthy.


----------



## ayuezr

nikki808 said:


> Both are gorgeous... Both???:greengrin::greengrin::greengrin:


 
nikki808, you are a great enabler


----------



## ayuezr

mameakua said:


> your collection is amazing............LOVE them all.............


 
Thanks mameakua  I love them all too!!!


----------



## ayuezr

mlag724 said:


> They're both beautiful. If I had to choose, it would #1. resents


 


sinful said:


> I say get both if you can, if not my vote goes to #1
> 
> Your collections are amazingly beautiful!


 


Alex Spoils Me said:


> I vote for door number 2! That one is absolutely drool worthy.


 
I considered all the votes and I got both of them   Will post pics later!!!


----------



## ayuezr

farisa said:


> omg...you have amazing collection!!! both are beautiful...


 
Thanks farisa  Hope you had a chance to drop by the opening  Amazing pieces!!!


----------



## farisa

ayuezr said:


> Thanks farisa  Hope you had a chance to drop by the opening  Amazing pieces!!!


 
Ohh really??? Please update us your new arm candies!!! I'm in a meeting...I wish I could run over there right now


----------



## ayuezr

I am not a fan of the ITM from the previous season because I did not like the colors combo but the colors combo I saw today left me wanting one 

They have three new colors but I am undecided between these two 

The Maroon/Burgundy ITM







The Ivory ITM






I like them both but, seriously, I only want one!!! But which one?


----------



## farisa

ayuezr said:


> I am not a fan of the ITM from the previous season because I did not like the colors combo but the colors combo I saw today left me wanting one
> 
> They have three new colors but I am undecided between these two
> 
> The Maroon/Burgundy ITM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ivory ITM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like them both but, seriously, I only want one!!! But which one?


  I would prefer the burgandy one...pretty!


----------



## mlag724

ayuezr said:


> I am not a fan of the ITM from the previous season because I did not like the colors combo but the colors combo I saw today left me wanting one
> 
> They have three new colors but I am undecided between these two
> 
> The Maroon/Burgundy ITM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ivory ITM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like them both but, seriously, I only want one!!! But which one?


 BURGUNDY


----------



## sinful

damn... this time i like 'em both....  

i guess if i have to choose.... mmmm that's hard... i really like 'em both.... 

ughhh if i really really have to choose... then i would go with ivory....


----------



## susu1978

OMG!!! your collection is super awesome and inspiring...
WOW,,,, I absolutely love your cabinet as well..

Well done girl!!


----------



## susu1978

I would chose the burgundy


----------



## ayuezr

farisa said:


> Ohh really??? Please update us your new arm candies!!! I'm in a meeting...I wish I could run over there right now


 
Hope you had a chance to feast your eyes on the new store's Prefall collection


----------



## ayuezr

farisa said:


> I would prefer the burgandy one...pretty!


 


mlag724 said:


> BURGUNDY


 


sinful said:


> damn... this time i like 'em both....
> 
> i guess if i have to choose.... mmmm that's hard... i really like 'em both....
> 
> ughhh if i really really have to choose... then i would go with ivory....


 


susu1978 said:


> I would chose the burgundy


 
Thanks for the feedbacks   I was worried about color transfer on the ivory so decided to go with the Bordeaux/Maroon combo...Will post pics soon


----------



## ayuezr

susu1978 said:


> OMG!!! your collection is super awesome and inspiring...
> WOW,,,, I absolutely love your cabinet as well..
> 
> Well done girl!!


 
Thanks susu1978!!!  Appreciate your lovely comments


----------



## farisa

ayuezr said:


> Hope you had a chance to feast your eyes on the new store's Prefall collection


 
Yes... well I bought another gst in gunmetal color but maybe returning it for a different bag... either reissue tote or timeless tote...


----------



## ayuezr

Let me update my collection with my last purchase from Act 2.  Got this back in April...


----------



## ayuezr

There are two exclusive for the reopening and I got them both  I simply could not decide on one


----------



## ayuezr

I did not like the embellishments on tweed but just could not say no on the lambskin   It's just adorable for a keepsake


----------



## ayuezr

I thought I was done with the two bags when the SA brought out the GST in this dark shade of blue...


----------



## ayuezr

farisa said:


> Yes... well I bought another gst in gunmetal color but maybe returning it for a different bag... either reissue tote or timeless tote...


 
I got myself a GST too...in dark blue!!!  Why you are returning it? 

I love the reissue tote in Bronze but felt that the straps were too short for me.  Yeah, the timeless tote looks good too


----------



## farisa

OMG!!!OMG!!!...i'm speechless...congrats!!!...you have such a great taste..


----------



## farisa

ayuezr said:


> I got myself a GST too...in dark blue!!! Why you are returning it?
> 
> I love the reissue tote in Bronze but felt that the straps were too short for me. Yeah, the timeless tote looks good too


 
The dark blue GST is stunning!...but I already have a claire beige GST, so I think I should go for a different style, what do you think?


----------



## bekstar1

Oh.My!


----------



## sinful

lovely additions to your beautiful collections *2 thumbs up*


----------



## nikki808

Congrats for your latest arm Candies! They are absolutely gorgeous


----------



## SFgirl610

Beautiful collection!! You gave me inspiration to organize my bags like that!  Haha I don't know why I never thought of that before. I love the Chanel 2 with the embellishments..it's a great decorative bag to have.


----------



## ayuezr

farisa said:


> OMG!!!OMG!!!...i'm speechless...congrats!!!...you have such a great taste..





farisa said:


> The dark blue GST is stunning!...but I already have a claire beige GST, so I think I should go for a different style, what do you think?



Thanks farisa!!! Do you like the gunmetal color? If you do not like it so much then you should go for a different style


----------



## ayuezr

bekstar1 said:


> Oh.My!





sinful said:


> lovely additions to your beautiful collections *2 thumbs up*





nikki808 said:


> Congrats for your latest arm Candies! They are absolutely gorgeous



Thanks ladies


----------



## ayuezr

SFgirl610 said:


> Beautiful collection!! You gave me inspiration to organize my bags like that!  Haha I don't know why I never thought of that before. I love the Chanel 2 with the embellishments..it's a great decorative bag to have.



Thanks for the lovely comments! I love the embellished bag too


----------



## ayuezr

Say hello to my In The Mix 












I'm loving it


----------



## farisa

ayuezr said:


> Thanks farisa!!! Do you like the gunmetal color? If you do not like it so much then you should go for a different style


 
Yupp, i already returned the gst and got the reissue tote in khaki/ gold...i love it so much!


----------



## mlag724

ayuezr said:


> Say hello to my In The Mix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving it


 It's beautiful. Love the color. How often do you change your bags.


----------



## cc*chic

Wow! Your bags & shoes collection are simply stunning!


----------



## sginter

ayuezr said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!!! I've included a pic of the tag. FYI, I also link the tags with a journal that I keep for all the bags on how I end up with them - sorta baby memory book for bags!!! Yup! I am certifiably !!!


JEALOUS! TDF, very cool tags


----------



## lilobubbletea

Your collection is fabulous!  And I love the home you've put them in!


----------



## Love4MK

Your new Chanel is stunning!  Love the color!


----------



## shiojan

wow! you have a fabulous collection there! keep them coming ...


----------



## investinbags

Nice work, OP!!


----------



## kaorujo

Great collection!


----------



## greenbean22

You have an amazing collection! Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## travelerscloset

Admirable collection!  And the way you take care of them... so fitting!


----------



## Stephanielea

i love your collection, especially your chanel!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Omgawwwdddddd love your Chanel collection!! The evening garden in metallic lamb is simply divine! Did u get it in Malaysia??


----------



## uluv

Ayuezr.

you have awesome taste!

Btw, how much are the limited edition bags? Still availble? ah...i hope can get the bags too....



ayuezr said:


> I did not like the embellishments on tweed but just could not say no on the lambskin  It's just adorable for a keepsake


----------



## bluekit

I just went through your entire thread. What an amazing collection and the perfect purse closet to beat!    I love all of your Vuittons and Chanels!


----------



## KONENG

ayuezr said:


> I did not like the embellishments on tweed but just could not say no on the lambskin   It's just adorable for a keepsake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loveeeee this bag.


----------



## ayuezr

farisa said:


> Yupp, i already returned the gst and got the reissue tote in khaki/ gold...i love it so much!


 
Glad you found another bag to love


----------



## ayuezr

mlag724 said:


> It's beautiful. Love the color. How often do you change your bags.


 
Thanks mlag724, I'm so glad that I decided to go with this color  I change my bags on a weekly basis - thank god for bag organizers that make changing a breeze


----------



## ayuezr

sginter said:


> JEALOUS! TDF, very cool tags


 


lilobubbletea said:


> Your collection is fabulous!  And I love the home you've put them in!


 


Love4MK said:


> Your new Chanel is stunning! Love the color!


 


shiojan said:


> wow! you have a fabulous collection there! keep them coming ...


 


investinbags said:


> Nice work, OP!!


 


kaorujo said:


> Great collection!


 


greenbean22 said:


> You have an amazing collection! Thanks so much for sharing


 


travelerscloset said:


> Admirable collection! And the way you take care of them... so fitting!


 


Stephanielea said:


> i love your collection, especially your chanel!


 


bluekit said:


> I just went through your entire thread. What an amazing collection and the perfect purse closet to beat!  I love all of your Vuittons and Chanels!


 

Thank you ladies for the lovely comments   It's a pleasure to share my passion with those who appreciate them too!!!


----------



## ayuezr

Bevyofpurses said:


> Omgawwwdddddd love your Chanel collection!! The evening garden in metallic lamb is simply divine! Did u get it in Malaysia??


 
Thanks!!!  Yup got the metalllic lamb during the relaunching of the Chanel boutique.  It was one of two designs made especially for the event


----------



## ayuezr

uluv said:


> Ayuezr.
> 
> you have awesome taste!
> 
> Btw, how much are the limited edition bags? Still availble? ah...i hope can get the bags too....


 
I am not sure if they still have the garden bag but they may still a few more of the Westminster.


----------



## ayuezr

KONENG said:


> ayuezr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not like the embellishments on tweed but just could not say no on the lambskin  It's just adorable for a keepsake
> 
> loveeeee this bag.QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks!!! I love it too!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## ayuezr

As requested by a TPFer, my wallets collection...The LV wallets are my workhorse.  Love that they can hold lotsa "stuffs" (read as receipts ) but still holds its shape too  

Monogram Empreinte Portefeuille Secrète Long Flamme






Monogram Empreinte Portefeuille Secrète Long Infini 






Mahina Amélia Clutch Cognac






Mahina Amélia Wallet Ciel


----------



## ayuezr

I use the Chanel wallets mainly when using the smaller bags.  They don't hold a lot and they do bulge when compared to LV that are stuffed 
















I use this wallet as my coin purse and for all those additional loyalty cards that could not fit into the main wallet


----------



## ayuezr

Prada - I love this Prada wallet!!!  Looks can be deceiving coz this can hold tons of stuffs and still looks good!!!






Bottega Veneta - This is my workhorse travel wallet.  It was sharing fair traveling time with my Smythson Bond Street travel wallet until that was stolen   It is now sharing time with the Chanel travel wallet that I got a few months back...






Salvatore Ferragamo - This was my workhorse wallet when I could not see any reasons to have more than a wallet!!!  






Etienne Aigner - I ride and love horses and the only time I ever buy from this fashion house is because of the horsy motifs...






Chloé Paddington Wallet - I think I only use this wallet with the Paddington bag.  It's not practical for me because I can't fit all that I want to in it!!!


----------



## ayuezr

Toyzi said:


> Feel like I'm daydreaming reading this, it's all too good to be true! Any chance you could show us your wallets? Which one is your workhorse?


 
Hi Toyzi!!!  It took a while but I finally posted the pics of my wallets


----------



## CoachCatcher45

beautiful litteraly drool worthy wallets and that chanel


----------



## jennwong00

ayuezr said:


> There are two exclusive for the reopening and I got them both  I simply could not decide on one






love this how much does it cost?


----------



## ayuezr

CoachCatcher45 said:


> beautiful litteraly drool worthy wallets and that chanel


 
Thank you for drooling over them as much as I am !!!


----------



## ayuezr

Just could not resist another Mahina - Stellar PM in Emeraude


----------



## ayuezr

I love this color Grenat on a Cirrus - don't think it'll look good on the other Mahina bags


----------



## ayuezr

DH surprised me with this bag in this color, hmm...I love white but hesitant on bags coz I worry about color tansfer, get dirty easier, etc...

Well, I say don't look a gift horse in the mouth 

Loves that it comes with the GHW!!!


----------



## airborne

beautiful collection, thanks for sharing


----------



## CoachCatcher45

omg


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

love all the new additions !!! keep up the shopping


----------



## CoachCatcher45

omg that pink louis


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Omfg!


----------



## ayuezr

airborne said:


> beautiful collection, thanks for sharing


 
Thanks airborne!!! 



CoachCatcher45 said:


> omg


 
Thanks CoachCatcher45 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> love all the new additions !!! keep up the shopping


 
Thanks C.LV4eva!!! Heart those Charlotte Olympias!!! 



CoachCatcher45 said:


> omg that pink louis


 
My sentiments exactly 



Alex Spoils Me said:


> Omfg!


 
Thanks Alex Spoils Me!!!


----------



## ayuezr

I keep promising myself that enough is enough but they are so irresistible 






My weakness is YSL low heels Tribs especially those with t-strap!!!


----------



## mlag724

Beautiful. We need modelling pictures.


----------



## ayuezr

mlag724 said:


> Beautiful. We need modelling pictures.


 
Thanks mlag724   Will try to find time to take modelling pics...


----------



## fuzkittie

ayuezr said:


> My "downsized" collection...


This is so amazing! I'm drooling nonstop


----------



## investinbags

ayuezr said:


> Since getting the LV Ailleurs Promenade, I have been contemplating on its matching charm
> 
> On the 4th day I succumbed to the "want"
> 
> The Palm Tree Charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to post the base of the bag previously so here it is...




lil charm´s cute


----------



## nikki808

ayuezr said:


> DH surprised me with this bag in this color, hmm...I love white but hesitant on bags coz I worry about color tansfer, get dirty easier, etc...
> 
> Well, I say don't look a gift horse in the mouth
> 
> Loves that it comes with the GHW!!!


----------



## ayuezr

fuzkittie said:


> This is so amazing! I'm drooling nonstop


 
Thanks 



investinbags said:


> lil charm´s cute


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## ayuezr

nikki808 said:


> *Wow, you are lucky! Yr DH has a good taste too...*


 
Thanks nikki808!!! I am indeed very lucky!!! DH is a great shopping companion


----------



## ayuezr

DH and I were only going to LV to collect my long overdue receipt and I ended up with the bag that I've been lusting for the last several months  

It comes in a smaller box 






I love it from the moment I laid eyes on it, even more so that it comes in this frosty blue hue Givre!!!  A real surprise!!!


----------



## monap_1981

Beautiful and versatile collection!


----------



## ayuezr

I was tempted to get the matching zippy wallet but settled for the ZCP Givere instead 






Here they are together, my first ever vernis collection


----------



## ayuezr

monap_1981 said:


> Beautiful and versatile collection!


 
Thanks for the appreciation


----------



## CoachCatcher45

Omg it's beautiful


----------



## meluvbag

fuzkittie said:


> This is so amazing! I'm drooling nonstop


I am also drooling


----------



## FreshLilies

Love all of your new additions!


----------



## catz_uk

Op i hope you do not mind me asking what do you do for living???


----------



## nikki808

ayuezr said:


> I was tempted to get the matching zippy wallet but settled for the ZCP Givere instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are together, my first ever vernis collection



Luv the color, congrats!


----------



## bubu123

ayuezr said:


> I was tempted to get the matching zippy wallet but settled for the ZCP Givere instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are together, my first ever vernis collection


Wow! The color is so nice and you got matching wallet! Btw, mind if I ask, are you living in Malaysia?


----------



## baglover90

Ahh!!! lovve your black chloe python paraty!!! I'm dying for one myself!


----------



## miah100

Simply Amazing! I love how your bags are not stored but on display! like the art pieces they are!!!!!!1


----------



## FreshLilies

Any new additions to share?


----------



## Karilove

OMG! beautiful!


----------



## brokenkiss815

very nice collection... I hope I can close to your collection in 20 years


----------



## Madstar1

heart your chloe


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

I LOVE how your store and organize your bags. One of the high points of the forum is getting inspired by other and the tags are great along with wonderful bags in your collection.


----------



## Nectarine25

Word are not enough! You're one lucky girl, love the display!!

And this 



ayuezr said:


>


----------



## btchismyvuitton

niceeeee


----------



## ayuezr

CoachCatcher45 said:


> Omg it's beautiful


 
Thank you!!! 



meluvbag said:


> I am also drooling


 
I always feel I'm on  too!!! 



FreshLilies said:


> Love all of your new additions!


 
Thanks FreshLilies!!! 



nikki808 said:


> Luv the color, congrats!


 
It was a long wait but worth it!!!


----------



## ayuezr

bubu123 said:


> Wow! The color is so nice and you got matching wallet! Btw, mind if I ask, are you living in Malaysia?


 
Thanks bubu123!!!  I was lusting after an Alma BB for quite awhile...


----------



## ayuezr

baglover90 said:


> Ahh!!! lovve your black chloe python paraty!!! I'm dying for one myself!


 
That is one of my fav bags!!!  I was in transit at Changi Airport, SIN and saw that they have the same black Chloe Paraty python on display!!!


----------



## ayuezr

miah100 said:


> Simply Amazing! I love how your bags are not stored but on display! like the art pieces they are!!!!!!1


 
miah100...that is exactly how I feel about my bags - work of art!!! 



FreshLilies said:


> Any new additions to share?


 
FreshLilies, I'm trying my best to be  on my spree, hehehe . I'm somewhat successful on that front, I think... - anyway F/W 2011 has not been that exciting for me so that helps!!! I'll try to post the few new additions soon - been a lil' bit busy with work....



Karilove said:


> OMG! beautiful!


 
Thanks Karilove!!! 



brokenkiss815 said:


> very nice collection... I hope I can close to your collection in 20 years


 


Madstar1 said:


> heart your chloe


 
Love them too!!! Thanks Madstar1 



Lady Chinadoll said:


> I LOVE how your store and organize your bags. One of the high points of the forum is getting inspired by other and the tags are great along with wonderful bags in your collection.


 
Thanks Lady Chinadoll!!!


----------



## ayuezr

Jazzy222 said:


> UN-REAL! Great job on your amazing collection!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ayuezr said:
> 
> 
> 
> My "downsized" collection...
Click to expand...

 
Thanks Jazzy222 for your appreciation!!!


----------



## ayuezr

Jazzy222 said:


> This was the most gorgeous bronze ever done in history!! A perfect addition to your perfect collection!


 
To be honest, I wasn't sure about getting this color but DH was relentless that I add it to the collection 



Nectarine25 said:


> Word are not enough! You're one lucky girl, love the display!!
> 
> And this


 
Thanks Nectarine25!!! I'm indeed blessed!!! 



btchismyvuitton said:


> niceeeee


 
Thanks btchismyvuitton!!!


----------



## bubu123

ayuezr said:


> Thanks bubu123!!!  I was lusting after an Alma BB for quite awhile...



Yes, I could notice that. I still can't decide which color I should get! I will probably buy the PM one. Just waiting them to come out with more attractive color. hehe


----------



## ayuezr

It seems like it has been ages but it has only been two billing cycles since my last major bags fix!!! 

I've been super busy so am now only posting my spoilts from two months back.  First, say hello to my Maxi in Marine...







DH is a stickler for color coordinated accessories so I got the zipppy wallet in Marine too...






Here they are together


----------



## ayuezr

Next up is my Patent Vert Maxi...






And, my last Maxi to close the year is the Plum on the left...






All my Maxi(s) together...


----------



## ayuezr

I was mulling over three Chanel Mademoiselle and ended up with this patent gradient gold in medium...


----------



## ayuezr

I also got my matching LV Mahina Amelia wallet in Grenat for my Cirrus that I got earlier...


----------



## ayuezr

I didn't really fancy it when I saw the press sample in black saffiano leather and was not impressed with the soft sheepskin version in blacks or browns as seen on the celebs but when my SA called to check it out in Cobalt Blue, I'm glad I did!!! 

This is my last arm candy before my "bag drought" 






I  the YSL Chyc Cabas


----------



## ayuezr

I'm still indulging shoes to excess  but it's never enough when it is the lower heels YSL Tribute and especially with t-strap!!! 

I got them in Tanned, Khaki and Sanguine 











And just love the cage detail of this Christian Louboutin!!!


----------



## ayuezr

I also can never get enough of Chanel ballerinas 











I love this pumps, eventhough IMO it looks similar to Charlotte Olympia


----------



## ayuezr

I've been wanting a pair of Nicholas Kirkwood like forever...hmmm, let me rephrase, ...a pair of reasonable height 

I found them in this dusty pink with rose gold accents and karung covered heels


----------



## ayuezr

bubu123 said:


> Yes, I could notice that. I still can't decide which color I should get! I will probably buy the PM one. Just waiting them to come out with more attractive color. hehe


 
Hope you'll find an Alma PM screaming your name soon 

I'm almost done for the year *fingers crossed* - just have one special request bag from LV F/W 2011 and ETA is sometime October and then I'm done!!! hehehe...


----------



## bubu123

ayuezr said:


> Hope you'll find an Alma PM screaming your name soon
> 
> I'm almost done for the year *fingers crossed* - just have one special request bag from LV F/W 2011 and ETA is sometime October and then I'm done!!! hehehe...



Sure! I will get one soon! Waiting for new colors probably! 

Really? Those bags are so fab!! Which bag you got? You will be getting it at Malaysia?


----------



## minnieraz

I want one of those in my room!  ahahah


----------



## LovinChanel

Love all your bags! Especially all those double C's


----------



## LovinChanel

What do you do for a living if you don't mind me asking? You have a ton of gorgeous, very very high-end (Chanel) bags


----------



## ivonna

Amazing collection! All gorgeous! And you custom-made closet is just surreal!


----------



## Elsie87

LOVE your new Chanels, esp. the green patent Maxi and the Mademoiselle! 

Again, you have a fabulous collection!


----------



## Chakecia

Absolutely in love with your collection & display cabinets! I aspire to own a bunch of Chanel myself


----------



## xtine74

speachless!


----------



## ayuezr

bubu123 said:


> Sure! I will get one soon! Waiting for new colors probably!
> 
> Really? Those bags are so fab!! Which bag you got? You will be getting it at Malaysia?



It's a surprise!!! Will reveal once it is in my hands, hehehe....


----------



## ayuezr

minnieraz said:


> I want one of those in my room!  ahahah



Ask and you shall receive!!! 



LovinChanel said:


> Love all your bags! Especially all those double C's



I love them CCs too!!! Can't never get enough of it 



ivonna said:


> Amazing collection! All gorgeous! And you custom-made closet is just surreal!



Thanks Ivonna


----------



## ayuezr

Elsie87 said:


> LOVE your new Chanels, esp. the green patent Maxi and the Mademoiselle!
> 
> Again, you have a fabulous collection!



Thanks Elsie87 

You have a great collection too


----------



## ayuezr

Chakecia said:


> Absolutely in love with your collection & display cabinets! I aspire to own a bunch of Chanel myself



Thanks Chakecia 



xtine74 said:


> speachless!



 ...thanks!!!


----------



## bubu123

ayuezr said:


> It's a surprise!!! Will reveal once it is in my hands, hehehe....



OMG! You made me wanna to have a sneak peak now! I' waiting for your surprise!


----------



## farisa

ayuezr, as always i am drooling over your new acquisitions!!!


----------



## ayuezr

bubu123 said:


> OMG! You made me wanna to have a sneak peak now! I' waiting for your surprise!


 
bubu123, sorry for the late reply - just got back from my vacay and am still waiting for the arrival of that bag - was following up with the SA throughout my trip on the ETA but until today the merchandiser cannot give a definite timeframe 

Anyway, to take my mind off the elusive bag, I went  on bag(s) that are virgin in my closet


----------



## ayuezr

farisa said:


> ayuezr, as always i am drooling over your new acquisitions!!!


 
Thanks Farisa!!! Always  another appreciative bags lover


----------



## ayuezr

I've always wanted to add Balenciaga to my collection but due to the limited choices in AP, have yet to find one that screams my name until our recent stateside vacay 

I am still jetlagged and will take individual pics later but for now will leave you with a teaser


----------



## bubu123

ayuezr said:


> bubu123, sorry for the late reply - just got back from my vacay and am still waiting for the arrival of that bag - was following up with the SA throughout my trip on the ETA but until today the merchandiser cannot give a definite timeframe
> 
> Anyway, to take my mind off the elusive bag, I went  on bag(s) that are virgin in my closet



is okay! I can see it now! Lots of Bbags! OMG! You're so cool & lucky! Can't wait the actual reveal pictures!


----------



## aquadisiacc

Wow what a gorgeous collection! Congrats on having so much disposable income. I'm not trying to be sarcastic or anything, but it's my dream to be that financially stable when I'm older.


----------



## PenelopeB

your collection is amazing, your style in bags are spot on and i love that it keeps getting updated. i can not wait to see your new bbag acquisitions and be inspired to get my own!!
thank you so much for sharing your collections with us.


----------



## ayuezr

aquadisiacc said:
			
		

> Wow what a gorgeous collection! Congrats on having so much disposable income. I'm not trying to be sarcastic or anything, but it's my dream to be that financially stable when I'm older.



Thanks!!! Hope your dream comes true soon enough


----------



## ayuezr

PenelopeB said:
			
		

> your collection is amazing, your style in bags are spot on and i love that it keeps getting updated. i can not wait to see your new bbag acquisitions and be inspired to get my own!!
> thank you so much for sharing your collections with us.



Thanks PenelopeB!!! Am getting around to taking pics of the bbags? Will update soonest.


----------



## ayuezr

I' m getting around to taking bbag pics but first, have just gotta share my LV special request that finally arrived after 4 months of wait - patience indeed for me who loves instant gratification!!! 











Love the resin keybell!





Being patent, it is difficult to capture its true green color...


----------



## mlag724

Are you teasing us?LOL


----------



## ayuezr

mlag724 said:


> Are you teasing us?LOL



LOL - was trying out the purse forum app to upload the pics and LOL - was trying out the purse forum app to upload the pics and it did not allow me to upload after the fifth pic.

Lemme try again...


----------



## ayuezr

I was so excited when the SA called letting me know that the bag has arrived 







The moment I saw it in the lookbook, I knew I must have it!!!






Love the resin key bell!!!


----------



## ayuezr

I was kinda worried about snagging the embroidery on the bag so let's hope that does not happen *fingers crossed*






Introducing my Perrier Fascination Lockit


----------



## cc*chic

Gorgeous addition to your wonderful collection! 

Can we see your Bals?


----------



## bubu123

ayuezr said:


> I was kinda worried about snagging the embroidery on the bag so let's hope that does not happen *fingers crossed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing my Perrier Fascination Lockit


NICE! I hope I can have the chance to see it IRL. Even the brown paper bag looks better! I saw Naomi Campbell was using the same bag too! Nice choice!


----------



## ayuezr

cc*chic said:


> Gorgeous addition to your wonderful collection!
> 
> Can we see your Bals?



Thanks cc*chic 

Will post the Bals pics soonest!!!


----------



## ayuezr

bubu123 said:


> NICE! I hope I can have the chance to see it IRL. Even the brown paper bag looks better! I saw Naomi Campbell was using the same bag too! Nice choice!



Thanks bubu123!!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

ayuezr said:


> I was kinda worried about snagging the embroidery on the bag so let's hope that does not happen *fingers crossed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing my Perrier Fascination Lockit



This is just gorgeous. Lucky lady.


----------



## ayuezr

Like I've metioned in an earlier post, I've always wanted to add Bal to my collection but due to limited quantity and color choices in AP, I've always walked out of a Bal store empty handed  until our recent Stateside vacay 

I got the gorgeous Bals from the new Bal Harbour store in Miami, The Forum Shops at Caesar's and Crystals in Las Vegas, Neiman Marcus in Newport Beach and the just more than a month old Bal in Kuala Lumpur...

For now, do enjoy the group pic of my Bals


----------



## ayuezr

Alex Spoils Me said:


> This is just gorgeous. Lucky lady.



Thanks!!! I'm indeed lucky to have gotten my hands on this gorgeous color


----------



## bubu123

ayuezr said:


> Like I've metioned in an earlier post, I've always wanted to add Bal to my collection but due to limited quantity and color choices in AP, I've always walked out of a Bal store empty handed  until our recent Stateside vacay
> 
> I got the gorgeous Bals from the new Bal Harbour store in Miami, The Forum Shops at Caesar's and Crystals in Las Vegas, Neiman Marcus in Newport Beach and the just more than a month old Bal in Kuala Lumpur...
> 
> For now, do enjoy the group pic of my Bals


Finally! All the Bbags! OMG OMG! They are too beautiful! You got them in a month?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I just say which one's are my favorites. But I will say that I am in love with your green maxi and that blue YSL made me pee my pants. Thanks for that.

You have one of the finest collections on here. Certainly in my top 3!


----------



## cc*chic

Nice array of colours of your bals you got there!


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Wow! love ur collection!


----------



## bettymuc77

Wow - what an amazing collection!
Congrats!!


----------



## aprilraign

Wow!!!!!


----------



## NagaJolokia

Very impressive display with the tall glass cabinets and the color photographic labels! Wow!


----------



## PenelopeB

AAWWWWW!!! looove your bals!! what a fabulous BAL collection!!! love love love! thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## ayuezr

bubu123 said:


> Finally! All the Bbags! OMG OMG! They are too beautiful! You got them in a month?



Thanks bubu123!!! I'm thrilled with the array colors to my collection


----------



## ayuezr

Alex Spoils Me said:


> I just say which one's are my favorites. But I will say that I am in love with your green maxi and that blue YSL made me pee my pants. Thanks for that.
> 
> You have one of the finest collections on here. Certainly in my top 3!



Thanks  The cobalt blue chyc cabas is definitely one of my fav too!!!


----------



## ayuezr

cc*chic said:


> Nice array of colours of your bals you got there!





PANACHE COUTURE said:


> Wow! love ur collection!





bettymuc77 said:


> Wow - what an amazing collection!
> Congrats!!





aprilraign said:


> Wow!!!!!





NagaJolokia said:


> Very impressive display with the tall glass cabinets and the color photographic labels! Wow!





PenelopeB said:


> AAWWWWW!!! looove your bals!! what a fabulous BAL collection!!! love love love! thanks so much for sharing!



Thank you ladies for the lovely comments


----------



## ayuezr




----------



## ayuezr

Got this seasonal beauty from the Balenciaga Bal Harbour...


----------



## ayuezr

This is from the Bal at the Forum Shops at Caesars


----------



## ayuezr




----------



## Alex Spoils Me

ayuezr said:


> Thanks  The cobalt blue chyc cabas is definitely one of my fav too!!!



Omg! It better be or I would have to  and , lol

(fyi, I am not a violent person, ha!)


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

ayuezr said:


> Got this seasonal beauty from the Balenciaga Bal Harbour...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ayuezr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These colors are so lush. Drooling!
Click to expand...


----------



## ayuezr

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Omg! It better be or I would have to  and , lol
> 
> (fyi, I am not a violent person, ha!)


 

LOL, I believe you would really and !!!

It is my only bag with this gorgeous shade of blue and am not looking at others


----------



## ayuezr

ayuezr said:


> These colors are so lush. Drooling!



These are my fav colors too - just had to have Bordeaux the moment I laid eyes on it 

The Bleu Lavande Town is almost the shade of the YSL blue under the sun


----------



## ayuezr

This is another pick from the Forum Shops at Caesars...


----------



## drspock7

Lovely


----------



## pursejunky22

cool


----------



## rubylily145

Awesome Collection


----------



## ayuezr

This is from the Neiman Marcus at Fashion Island in Newport Beach...

I consider myself lucky because I really wanted this color and managed to get it on my second last day of our vacation


----------



## ayuezr

drspock7 said:


> Lovely





pursejunky22 said:


> cool





rubylily145 said:


> Awesome Collection



Thank you ladies


----------



## ayuezr

I broke my 2++ months shoe ban with this beauties from the YSL ar Crystals in Vegas






I think the Dark Leaf (Green) goes well with my Lockit in Perrier  and I got the Black+Violet/Bluette because DH likes it so much


----------



## pvcpanel

Christmas around the corner, marking the new   year will start, and end  of each year is relatively busy time on the   market, took the decoration  for instance, people in the market to pick   decoration materials, such  as: pvc panel, electrical switches.    . . And some people are want to change their own bag, the bag of the    new year are listed on the New Year peak period, such as: pvc bag


----------



## Serina

WOW! Im totally stunned here. You have amazing taste, girl!


----------



## estarfaux

exquisite.


----------



## ayuezr

Serina said:


> WOW! Im totally stunned here. You have amazing taste, girl!



Your WOW means you have an amazing taste too  Thanks!


----------



## ayuezr

estarfaux said:


> exquisite.



Thank you


----------



## ayuezr

It was between the SGH and RGGH Vert Sauge and I went with the silver because I think it is a better color combo!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Gosh, I could live in your thread.


----------



## ayuezr

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Gosh, I could live in your thread.



I feel the same way with some of the tpfers' threads


----------



## ayuezr

...so I went and bought my own


----------



## ayuezr

First up... 






Since it's the holidays season, they gave this sparkly black camellia. I much prefer the charm from last year...






I'm sure the box is a dead giveaway to what's inside


----------



## ayuezr

Love the new dustbag


----------



## ayuezr

I believe this completes my classic flap collection for the moment 

Say hello to my Jumbo Jaune Lambskin Classic Flap with Rose Gold Hardware


----------



## hking

&#19981;&#38169;&#30340;&#21253;&#65292;&#24456;&#28418;&#20142;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;


----------



## ayuezr

hking said:


> &#19981;&#38169;&#30340;&#21253;&#65292;&#24456;&#28418;&#20142;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;



&#35874;&#35874;


----------



## lvsweetness

the rose bruyere is gorgeous! love all the bal bags you recently got-- you built one of the prettiest bal collections so quickly, amazing!

just curious, but i read that you said there is a limited selection in AP and thats why you purchased stateside.. i'm hoping this isn't a dumb question lol, but what is AP?


----------



## ayuezr

lvsweetness said:


> the rose bruyere is gorgeous! love all the bal bags you recently got-- you built one of the prettiest bal collections so quickly, amazing!
> 
> just curious, but i read that you said there is a limited selection in AP and thats why you purchased stateside.. i'm hoping this isn't a dumb question lol, but what is AP?



Thanks for the compliments  - went a lil' Bal  during the hols.  I was lucky to have found the Rose Bruyere Hamilton 

AP is Asia Pacific. I should also say that it is not just limited selection but also limited quantities!!! Seems whenever I visited any of the Bal AP stores, they are out of stock a specific color that I want and what are left are pretty much the colors that do not scream at me


----------



## Shugarplum

A GIRLS DREAM...


----------



## lvsweetness

ayuezr said:


> Thanks for the compliments  - went a lil' Bal  during the hols.  I was lucky to have found the Rose Bruyere Hamilton
> 
> AP is Asia Pacific. I should also say that it is not just limited selection but also limited quantities!!! Seems whenever I visited any of the Bal AP stores, they are out of stock a specific color that I want and what are left are pretty much the colors that do not scream at me



OOOOH , i should have guessed that- thanks for letting me know what AP stands for lol

glad you were able to get all the colors you love while in the states!


----------



## ayuezr

Shugarplum said:


> A GIRLS DREAM...



Thanks Shugarplum


----------



## ayuezr

lvsweetness said:


> OOOOH , i should have guessed that- thanks for letting me know what AP stands for lol
> 
> glad you were able to get all the colors you love while in the states!



I'm thrilled to have kick off my Bal collection with gorgeous colors 

Now, I've got a nice SA from the Vegas store as my Bal enabler - emailing me pics and tempting me with luscious S/S 2012 colors 

Looks like my proposed bag ban 2012 is doom to fail


----------



## ayuezr

My other Chanel from the Cruise 2012 collection 






















The BE CC Tote


----------



## minuet

i love your thread!!! Keep updating it pleaseeeee 
Love your Chanel flap collection, the limited gold with embellishment and pearls are uber gorgeous. And the latest addition yellow flap is so pretty! And all the balen.. looks like 2012 will be a colorful year for you and your closet 

Btw, why all the Bbag city? (except for one town)
And do you have any clutch?

Thanks for the wonderful collection and pictures and closet!


----------



## sarahwj

ayuezr said:


> My "downsized" collection...



WOW! This is a collection to be jealous of!


----------



## marthastoo

Unbelievably gorgeous collection!  

I'm curious - do you have a go-to or favorite bag out of your vast collection?


----------



## Sugarae2000

Amazing collection!


----------



## Krystlelei

Simply beautiful!!


----------



## 4213jen

Beautiful collection and perfectly stored. Thanks for sharing your photos


----------



## mystorybook

just stunning.  love your storage cases! what is more incredible is that everything but the 2nd page was purchased this YEAR!  It's really more than I can comprehend.  I can only imagine the wardrobe you must have to go with your bags and shoes.  You are truly Blessed.  Enjoy.


----------



## FisherGossip

I literally called my kids over to see your collection - Wow.  Well done - beautiful cabinet too.


----------



## beckyg

I cannot stop looking at your closets!  What's worse is that I've been envisioning something similar for the spare bedroom in our home...oh my poor husband is going to go bananas when I show him this!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ayuezr

minuet said:


> i love your thread!!! Keep updating it pleaseeeee
> Love your Chanel flap collection, the limited gold with embellishment and pearls are uber gorgeous. And the latest addition yellow flap is so pretty! And all the balen.. looks like 2012 will be a colorful year for you and your closet
> 
> Btw, why all the Bbag city? (except for one town)
> And do you have any clutch?
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful collection and pictures and closet!


 
Thanks minuet!!!  Hope 2012 will bless me with gorgeous bags 

I do have a Balen Velo, hmmm...I guess I have to work on expanding the collection to also include clutch


----------



## ayuezr

sarahwj said:


> WOW! This is a collection to be jealous of!


 
Thank you for your appreciation


----------



## ayuezr

marthastoo said:


> Unbelievably gorgeous collection!
> 
> I'm curious - do you have a go-to or favorite bag out of your vast collection?


 
Thanks marthastoo 

I tend to carry the big bags most of the times - before the bbags, always carrying the Artsy, the Chanel totes, Mahina L.  I do a weekly bag  change or sometimes two bags change per week.


----------



## ayuezr

Sugarae2000 said:


> Amazing collection!


 
Thank you Sugarae2000


----------



## ayuezr

Krystlelei said:


> Simply beautiful!!


 
Thanks Krystlelei


----------



## ayuezr

4213jen said:


> Beautiful collection and perfectly stored. Thanks for sharing your photos


 
Thank you 4213jen for your appreciation


----------



## ayuezr

mystorybook said:


> just stunning. love your storage cases! what is more incredible is that everything but the 2nd page was purchased this YEAR! It's really more than I can comprehend. I can only imagine the wardrobe you must have to go with your bags and shoes. You are truly Blessed. Enjoy.


 
I am grateful for the blessings 

Thank you for your appreciation!


----------



## ayuezr

FisherGossip said:


> I literally called my kids over to see your collection - Wow. Well done - beautiful cabinet too.


 
Thank you for the lovely comments, FisherGossip


----------



## ayuezr

beckyg said:


> I cannot stop looking at your closets! What's worse is that I've been envisioning something similar for the spare bedroom in our home...oh my poor husband is going to go bananas when I show him this! Thank you for sharing!


 
Thanks for your lovely comments, beckyg  

Girl, just turn that spare bedroom into a closet  - don't think your husband will go bananas if you explain the need to have a closet to protect your "investments"


----------



## audmed

WOW...I don't even have the words...AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## Eva1991

*OH. MY. GOD!!!!!!!!!!!*
*
This is THE most amazing collection I've seen in MY ENTIRE LIFE!!!!!

You literally have one (very high-end) bag for each day of the year!!!!!

Congratulations and keep us informed on any new purchases!!!!

I'll be stopping by to see when you'll come over to the H side!*


----------



## akasza

are you anthea turner?)) i want your closet!!!


----------



## minuet

I waaaaaaant your Cirrus! Is it heavy to carry around for.. let's say, travelling?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Again, your collection is just wicked sick. Hire me to be your purse bodyguard.


----------



## papertiger

Not only is your collection fabulous but Ive enjoyed reading your posts too, thank you


----------



## ayuezr

audmed said:


> WOW...I don't even have the words...AMAZING!!!!!


 
Thanks audmed


----------



## ayuezr

Eva1991 said:


> *OH. MY. GOD!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *This is THE most amazing collection I've seen in MY ENTIRE LIFE!!!!!*
> 
> *You literally have one (very high-end) bag for each day of the year!!!!!*
> 
> *Congratulations and keep us informed on any new purchases!!!!*
> 
> *I'll be stopping by to see when you'll come over to the H side!*


 
Thanks!!! Hehehe, I'm not quite there yet with one bag/day for a whole year :lolots: 

Am in serious trouble if I do 

Let's see if 2012 will be the year I come over to the H side


----------



## ayuezr

akasza said:


> are you anthea turner?)) i want your closet!!!


 
Actually had to google "Anthea Turner" 

Hope you'll have your dream closet one day


----------



## ayuezr

minuet said:


> I waaaaaaant your Cirrus! Is it heavy to carry around for.. let's say, travelling?


 
Cirrus is not a heavy bag but I think it is more of a shopping/office bag.  Personally, I need free hands whenever I'm travelling especially if I'm wheeling my cabin luggage so Cirrus will not help me much.  HTH.


----------



## ayuezr

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Again, your collection is just wicked sick. Hire me to be your purse bodyguard.


 
:giggles::giggles::giggles:


----------



## ayuezr

papertiger said:


> Not only is your collection fabulous but Ive enjoyed reading your posts too, thank you


 
Thanks papertiger


----------



## ayuezr

Hope everyone is having a great start to 2012 

I ended 2011 on a high note, bags-wise too 

Unlike my BFF who is going for a ZERO bag 2012 and a sister who had a whirlwind end-of-year bags spree and concluded that she's done until 2013, I'm taking a somewhat realistic goal (ignoring all knowing-it-all sneers) of one bag per quarter  - now, now, let's have a lil' more faith in me to make good on this resolution! I can't count on DH because he's my greatest enabler!!!

Anyway, 3rd day into the new year, I got myself an arm candy to fill one out of my four bag slots. Full story here http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/a-reveal-valentines-day-comes-early-723083.html

As BFF pointed out, I have 2.99999 months to go in the first quarter so let's hope I make it!!!  In the meantime, I'm gonna enjoy my candylicious Monogram Vernis Rayures Alma BB in Pomme D'Amour


----------



## dlynn

Love your BB pomme/pink! I thought I was so lucky to find the BB in pomme in NYC on black friday... I just love it, but go figure...had I known they were going to come out with this one in stripes I may have waited. Then again, some of the BBs are hard to come by.
Congrats on another beauty


----------



## Eva1991

Love your new bag!
I've never seen this design before! Is it a new one?

CONGRATS!!!!!!!


----------



## annmac

Wow amazing! Can you adopt me? Lol


----------



## ayuezr

dlynn said:


> Love your BB pomme/pink! I thought I was so lucky to find the BB in pomme in NYC on black friday... I just love it, but go figure...had I known they were going to come out with this one in stripes I may have waited. Then again, some of the BBs are hard to come by.
> Congrats on another beauty


 
Congrats on your BB Pomme!!!  Definitely a gorgeous color to have for a BB  

I guess with BBs, you just have to go for it when you see one you fancy


----------



## ayuezr

Eva1991 said:


> Love your new bag!
> I've never seen this design before! Is it a new one?
> 
> CONGRATS!!!!!!!


 

Thanks Eva1991 .  This is from the Monogram Vernis Rayures for the Valentine&#8217;s 2012 Womens Louis Vuitton collection.


----------



## ayuezr

annmac said:


> Wow amazing! Can you adopt me? Lol


 

My dear, you're not doing so bad yourself  Perhaps, you should adopt me


----------



## ayuezr

It has been a quiet 2012 - so far I'm making good on my one bag per quarter resolution 

Whether I have filled my first quarter quota, I'll keep you guessing!!! 

Anyway, it was just a lazy Sunday afternoon when answering the doorbell brought me this surprise!


----------



## ayuezr

This year's orchids are bigger than 2011 but I'm hoping that these ones will  survive longer than 4 months


----------



## ayuezr

These are the gifts in the Chanel shopping bag that came with the orchids


----------



## ayuezr

First is a book of, hmmm...well Chanel.  It's heavy and filled with colorful pictures


----------



## ayuezr

The 2nd gift is the Les Exclusifs De Chanel Eau De Cologne


----------



## ayuezr

3rd gift really defines that good things do come in small packages


----------



## ayuezr

The 4th gift is totally unexpected!!!






A Chanel jewelry case


----------



## ayuezr

Finally, the cherry on the Chanel sundae


----------



## ayuezr

A zippered slot at the back...


----------



## blackmamba10000




----------



## lovemydeals

All i can say is wow.  Congrats on all your lovely arm candies (plus wallets and shoes).


----------



## Elina0408

Wow!! Your collection is simply stunning!! A big thank you for sharing and help me with me bag decisions for 2012!!


----------



## ivonna

ayuezr said:


> The 4th gift is totally unexpected!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Chanel jewelry case


 
Congrats on all the gifts from Chanel! You truly deserve them! Well, as far as I am concerned, you deserve a gold medal from Chanel!  Love your vernis rayures Alma and all new additions. Great way to start the new year!


----------



## teagirl1

wow. what an amazing collection!!!!


----------



## tulip618

u have an amazing collection!!! congrats


----------



## ayuezr

blackmamba10000 said:


>



Thanks! Me love: too


----------



## ayuezr

lovemydeals said:


> All i can say is wow.  Congrats on all your lovely arm candies (plus wallets and shoes).



Thank you


----------



## ayuezr

Elina0408 said:


> Wow!! Your collection is simply stunning!! A big thank you for sharing and help me with me bag decisions for 2012!!



Thanks! Always a joy to be an enabler - wish you all the best with the bags shopping!


----------



## ayuezr

ivonna said:


> Congrats on all the gifts from Chanel! You truly deserve them! Well, as far as I am concerned, you deserve a gold medal from Chanel!  Love your vernis rayures Alma and all new additions. Great way to start the new year!



Thanks! It was truly a surprise from Chanel! Yes, the Vernis Rayures Alma BB is a great start to what I hope a moderate 2012 additions


----------



## ayuezr

teagirl1 said:


> wow. what an amazing collection!!!!



Thanks teagirl1


----------



## ayuezr

tulip618 said:


> u have an amazing collection!!! congrats



Thank you tulip618


----------



## loves

amazing..


----------



## PrincessBailey

ayuezr said:


> A lil' of Chanel iconic classics...


 

PINK chanel... yummy


----------



## MsCandice

Omg how did I miss this collection. I'm in love with so many of you bags.  This is some serious arm and eye candy.


----------



## redcoral

Amazing collection!!!! I love how you store your bags.


----------



## ysmum

Amazing! Love the bags...and the showcase!


----------



## 40beauty

Love the pink Chanel! I don't have a Chanel yet, but I am working on it


----------



## FreshLilies

ayuezr said:


> Finally, the cherry on the Chanel sundae



Any updates?


----------



## luxeprincess

I love your collection of chanel classics. I wish i have that too, id be a really happy happy girl. Post more bags


----------



## TiffanyBlue

Beautiful collection!!!


----------



## MegumiX

Wow. this is amazing. i think u have the most gorgeous bags collection  i'm so jealous!!


----------



## Renate_

WOW!!!


----------



## mesnggirl

Such a wonderful collection! I especially love the flamme LV!


----------



## love4hermes

clever to label your handbags! wish i did that! i use all my boxes as storage  so much for living in a shoebox...


----------



## swimmingpooleye

Your bag closet is awe-inspiring -- so gorgeously organised and I LOVE the labels.


----------



## canthavenuf

Wow... What can I say....


----------



## ms.bag_obsessed

Your closet is fabulous! The arm candies you have are too die for! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Cocktail

Wow.............!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dhalia

i love all your bags and you have a really awesome closet!


----------



## BONYTT

just wow


----------



## ayuezr

loves said:


> amazing..



Thank you!



PrincessBailey said:


> PINK chanel... yummy







MsCandice said:


> Omg how did I miss this collection. I'm in love with so many of you bags.  This is some serious arm and eye candy.



You're probably distracted by the many gorgeous collections in the forum  




redcoral said:


> Amazing collection!!!! I love how you store your bags.



Thanks! I may need to rethink my storage soon 



ysmum said:


> Amazing! Love the bags...and the showcase!



Thank you!


----------



## ayuezr

Renate_ said:


> WOW!!!



Thanks!



mesnggirl said:


> Such a wonderful collection! I especially love the flamme LV!



Thank you! 



love4hermes said:


> clever to label your handbags! wish i did that! i use all my boxes as storage  so much for living in a shoebox...



I am not keen to have the bags to be kept bare - the worry about color transfer if the bags are stored too close, dust, etc. thus a little inconvenience with the boxes is something that I can bear and the label on boxes helps a lot! 



swimmingpooleye said:


> Your bag closet is awe-inspiring -- so gorgeously organised and I LOVE the labels.



Thank you 



canthavenuf said:


> Wow... What can I say....



Sometimes I am speechless too with the number of bags I have gathered through the years


----------



## ayuezr

40beauty said:


> Love the pink Chanel! I don't have a Chanel yet, but I am working on it



Hope by now, you have worked to your first Chanel 



FreshLilies said:


> Any updates?



Will be updating soon 



luxeprincess said:


> I love your collection of chanel classics. I wish i have that too, id be a really happy happy girl. Post more bags



Thanks luxeprincess!



TiffanyBlue said:


> Beautiful collection!!!



Thank you Tiffany Blue!



MegumiX said:


> Wow. this is amazing. i think u have the most gorgeous bags collection  i'm so jealous!!



Thanks MegumiX, you're too kind!


----------



## ayuezr

ms.bag_obsessed said:


> Your closet is fabulous! The arm candies you have are too die for! Keep 'em coming!



Thank you! Will find the time to post soon 



Cocktail said:


> Wow.............!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks!



Dhalia said:


> i love all your bags and you have a really awesome closet!



Thank you Dhalia 



BONYTT said:


> just wow



Thanks


----------



## ayuezr

I was tied up with "stuffs" and did not spend much time in my closet 

I have been buying sparingly  but as I have been caught up with "stuffs", the shopping bags have been just sitting in the corner of my closet untouched!

Even my last Oct shopping in Europe is still waiting to be sorted out!  I promised myself to get on them soon 

In the meantime here's what to look forward to - let's hope I get motivated to take them pictures soon


----------



## bubu123

ayuezr said:


> I was tied up with "stuffs" and did not spend much time in my closet
> 
> I have been buying sparingly  but as I have been caught up with "stuffs", the shopping bags have been just sitting in the corner of my closet untouched!
> 
> Even my last Oct shopping in Europe is still waiting to be sorted out!  I promised myself to get on them soon
> 
> In the meantime here's what to look forward to - let's hope I get motivated to take them pictures soon


OMG! I can't wait!


----------



## alyroxanne

ayuezr said:
			
		

> I was tied up with "stuffs" and did not spend much time in my closet
> 
> I have been buying sparingly  but as I have been caught up with "stuffs", the shopping bags have been just sitting in the corner of my closet untouched!
> 
> Even my last Oct shopping in Europe is still waiting to be sorted out!  I promised myself to get on them soon
> 
> In the meantime here's what to look forward to - let's hope I get motivated to take them pictures soon



I CAN'T WAIT TOO! Amazing collection.. And omg 8 bbags in one trip?!!!!


----------



## ayuezr

bubu123 said:


> OMG! I can't wait!







alyroxanne said:


> I CAN'T WAIT TOO! Amazing collection.. And omg 8 bbags in one trip?!!!!



Yeah that was one crazy bbags trip


----------



## ayuezr

Update to my collection with Dec 2011 reveals 

When I got my Jumbo Classic Flap in Jaune and the BE CC from the Cruise 2012, I also got these...

Maxi Lavender Classic Flap with Matte Silver Hardware






And the 2012 Extra Large GST in Rouge


----------



## ayuezr

Yup! I went a lil' crazy with bbags on my Stateside trip.  When I got back home, the SA I met from the Bal at Caesar's started emailing me on the Spring Summer 2012 colors.  

And...I ended the year with a RGGH Dark Violet City


----------



## ayuezr

It was 2 days before the end of 2011 when I noticed that both DH and myself needed to have one more trip to re-qualify ourselves to maintain our elite status for our Frequent Flyer Program - Hey! This means 50% additional baggage allowance for each of us and that's nothing to sneeze at 

So, on New Year's eve, we went for a day trip to BKK and I came back with my first ever Marc Jacobs Stam in Raspberry


----------



## alyroxanne

Gotta love that Maxi Lavender Classic Flap with Matte Silver Hardware!! Sucha sweet colour! 

Post an updated (bursting, I would guess..) bag wardobe!!


----------



## redskynight

Wow I love the purple bal.


----------



## abandonedimages

O_O!!!!!!!!!!!

I just want to dive into your closet!!


----------



## ayuezr

alyroxanne said:


> Gotta love that Maxi Lavender Classic Flap with Matte Silver Hardware!! Sucha sweet colour!
> 
> Post an updated (bursting, I would guess..) bag wardobe!!



Chanel Cruise 2012 has some gorgeous colors for the classic flap - the main reason my one bag per quarter did not hold up  



redskynight said:


> Wow I love the purple bal.



Thanks! I love it too. My sister got a Velo in the same color 



abandonedimages said:


> O_O!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just want to dive into your closet!!



Dive in anytime!!!


----------



## ayuezr

My 2012 collection kicks off with the LV Monogram Vernis Rayures Alma BB in Pomme D'Amour (Post #452).  I was good for a whole month until I received an invite to the opening of the new Balenciaga store 

I went to the opening with no wish list and thought I will make it through the evening with my resolution intact - BUT -  They just had to give a 15% discount on all items!!!  So I ended up with my second, hmmm...and third bag for the year (although BFF said these two do not count as it was an exceptional circumstance)

RGGH Giant Mid Day Coquelicot

















G12 Silver Hardware Neo Folk Bleu Cobalt - I so love this messenger bag!!!


----------



## ayuezr

My kryptonite to follow through on my bag ban is the Chanel Classic Flap 

The S/S 2012 has some gorgeous colors that I simply could not resist 

Maxi Rose Fonce Lambskin Classic Flap with Silver Hardware


----------



## ayuezr




----------



## ayuezr

The store did not bring in the Maxi for this color so I just had to be content with the Jumbo!


----------



## mlag724

ayuezr said:


> The store did not bring in the Maxi for this color so I just had to be content with the Jumbo!



Missed you. Happy that you are back. Love all your new goodies.


----------



## rania1981

I absolutely love the storage you have for all your beautiful bags, and ofcourse an amazing collection


----------



## bubu123

Wow! All the new goodies look fab! You should update us more, we know you have more than that... hahaha


----------



## mapetitechou

Beautiful!  And I thought I was the only one.


----------



## Lanbanan

Fantastic collection Ayuezr, you are one very lucky girl with great taste!  
Id like to ask how you carry your bags home when you purchase them in a different country?  I hate my bags getting squashed so gave up my chance of a Chanel because I already had too much hand luggage, and wasnt putting it in my case.  I do regret this, but thats just the way I am!


----------



## jamay

OMG I love your collection!!!


----------



## bagwathi

All I can say is you are so BLESSED!!!! Enjoy your moments with your candies


----------



## bagbugsara

I love your collection and your custom closet!  So beautiful!


----------



## Bratty1919

OMG I just found this thread...
And scrolled through 35 pages of heaven
And they say that babies drool!
I would kill for just your wallet collection!
They are all so classic and perfect!


----------



## austen1813

I love your handbag collection and how you set them up.  Good job.


----------



## Carra07

Love your collection!! And I agree, the cabinets are amazing!! I'm glad that you take enough pride in your collection to provide them with an equally eye catching display!!


----------



## newlizzie

ayuezr said:
			
		

> My "downsized" collection...



The pink and blue LV are gorgeous. Much nicer than some I  see today.


----------



## brnttebmbshll05

beautiful!!!


----------



## luvluv

Your collection is wonderful! I really love your cabinets, you probably answered this a thousand times; where did you get them?


----------



## ilovefashion13

Your collection


----------



## newsophialover

ayuezr said:


> My "downsized" collection...



Wow, heaven in a closet!  You have a very impressive collection. I love everything in there! Congrats!


----------



## ilovefashion13

ayuezr said:


> The store did not bring in the Maxi for this color so I just had to be content with the Jumbo!



This needs to be in my closet asap, amazing collection!


----------



## Gixxer

ayuezr said:


> I was tied up with "stuffs" and did not spend much time in my closet
> 
> I have been buying sparingly  but as I have been caught up with "stuffs", the shopping bags have been just sitting in the corner of my closet untouched!
> 
> Even my last Oct shopping in Europe is still waiting to be sorted out!  I promised myself to get on them soon
> 
> In the meantime here's what to look forward to - let's hope I get motivated to take them pictures soon



Get motivated! Amazing closet, Unbelieveable collection... I see Hermès, I see Chanel, I see Smythson... Someone get me my own wishing well! 

Seriously, we need to see! Would also love an updated pic of how you store the acquisitions after the original closet photos (yes, I have gone through all 36 or so pages!)


----------

